# Glutes



## Barn1234 (May 26, 2020)

Hi guys, 

Got another cool paper on exercises for maximum activation of the glutes. Step ups demonstrate higher glute activation compared to squats, deads and other conventional leg based exercises.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7039033/


Easy one to hit if you are still in lockdown and with limited equipment. 

Hope its useful?


----------



## ASHOP (May 26, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got another cool paper on exercises for maximum activation of the glutes. Step ups demonstrate higher glute activation compared to squats, deads and other conventional leg based exercises.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing this.  Hams and glutes have been a priority of mine prior to this COVID 19 situation.


----------



## Barn1234 (May 27, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this.  Hams and glutes have been a priority of mine prior to this COVID 19 situation.



No worries, started using single leg exercises since being in lockdown to try and maintain mass, was glad to see some literature on the topic ease the worrying of losing too many gains haha. How is your training going?


----------



## ASHOP (May 28, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> No worries, started using single leg exercises since being in lockdown to try and maintain mass, was glad to see some literature on the topic ease the worrying of losing too many gains haha. How is your training going?



Its been lack luster to say the least. Walked by a window today and seen my belly sticking out. My diet has been HORRIBLE! Time to clamp down and get back in gear.


----------



## Barn1234 (May 28, 2020)

Ah dude! Yeah this period has been terrible to train properly if you don't have access to a lot of good equipment. Hope we aren't kept without gyms for too much longer


----------



## ASHOP (May 29, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> Ah dude! Yeah this period has been terrible to train properly if you don't have access to a lot of good equipment. Hope we aren't kept without gyms for too much longer



I've had access to some gyms the entire time, but not my usual training schedule which really thru me off. I've been really bad with my diet more than anything.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 3, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got another cool paper on exercises for maximum activation of the glutes. Step ups demonstrate higher glute activation compared to squats, deads and other conventional leg based exercises.
> 
> ...



I am a fan of all those exercises. I prefer a sumo stance for most when targeting the glutes. Steps up with 100lb dbs in hand is a killer exercise.


----------

